# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Psychoonkologie Martiniklinik

## RuStra

Im Rahmen der Zertifizierung müssen Prostatakrebszentren auch ein psychoonkologisches Angebot aufbauen. 
Die Martiniklinik in HH ist so vorgegangen, dass sie eine Halbtagsstelle eingerichtet hat, die ein Diplom-Psychologe von der psychotherapeutische Ambulanz im UKE kürzlich bekommen hat. Natürlich gibts noch keine richtige Integration (beispielsweise findet man auf der Martinikklinik-Homepage, wenn man "Unser Team" anklickt, nirgends einen Hinweis auf diesen Psychologen), aber immerhin ein Anfang.

Ich habe auf
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/psych.htm

diese HH-bezogene Info abgelegt, aber auch einen Artikel aus 2004, der sehr interessant und lesenswert ist.

Mit guten Wochenendwünschen auch fürs seelische Gleichgewicht grüsst aus HH,
Rudolf

----------

